# cleaning products..Meyers or Seventh Generation?



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I am considering ordering natural cleaning stuff from Amazon...what is my best bet?


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

I really like Mrs Meyers lavender scent. I ordered mine from drugstore.com though because I didn't want mass quantities to start with.


----------



## memory maker (Dec 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisent* 
I really like Mrs Meyers lavender scent. I ordered mine from drugstore.com though because I didn't want mass quantities to start with.

really? I thought the smell was a little strong. I prefer 7th generation


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

nak

i use meyer's lemon scent. It works great!


----------



## lily sophia's mom (Feb 16, 2007)

If so, i'd go with them. I love Mrs. Meyer's, but I know that at least in their hand soaps they have SLS's, so we don't get those. The company that makes Meyers also has another line, called Caldrea, or something like that, and I like the scents better. I just don't think seventh generation does that great of a job...the dish soap is really crummy. Ecover is about the best I've found, if you can get it. I think it doesn't smell weird, and it's actually really really effective. They even use manufacturing plants (production factories, etc.) that are better for the planet that most. Good luck..
gina


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

That is good to know about Ecover! Thanks!









I was at a local discount store a week or so ago and found a good deal on Ecover brand dishwasher detergent. I thought it looked better than the typical brands, so I bought it hoping it would be effective. We haven't finished our other container, yet, so I haven't tried it. I'm looking forward to giving it a trial run now!


----------



## jessaries (Mar 5, 2007)

If you are a scent person go for the Ms Meyers, if scent isn't important to you go for the seventh gen.
Although, I like the sudsing action of the Meyers dish soap better than the no frills of the seventh. Some of the Meyer's scents are way overpowering. One of them made me gag and sick when I was pregnant and I still can't use it. I like the lavender and lemon verbena ones.
Now I want to clean!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote for Ecover. I've never tried Ms Meyers, but I've tried several 7th gen products. I like most of them okay, but I always find the Ecover product works much better.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I just recently switched to Shaklee. I got the Basic H2 cleaner and the three spray bottles (glass/all purpose/degreaser) and after making 3 16 ounce bottles of cleaner, my bottle of concentrate barely looks used. And it works great! I also bought a scouring paste, dish soap and dishwasher detergent. Good stuff!


----------



## maygee (Dec 22, 2006)

Check the ingredients- I know one of the Seventh Gen cleaners (bathroom?) is just hydrogen peroxide with a "fixer" and some essential oils. I just get a cheap bottle of h.p. for really oocky messes and put it in a little spray bottle as I need it. Why pay for more packaging, advertising, shipping, etc?


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I am using Mrs. Meyer's lemon scented cleaner in my kitchen right now. I find the smell strong when you first use it, but it fades into a lovely clean smell. I can almost imagine a lovely clean house...........


----------



## TimeWithOurKids (Aug 19, 2008)

I just started buying all of my cleaning products (and make-up, body products, vitamins, etc.) from a great company. The basic gist: the products (and there are a TON of them, including pharmaceuticals) are basically...

Safer for your home:
• Effective, naturally derived ingredients
• No abrasives
• pH balanced (non-alkaline)

Safer for your family:
• No chlorine bleach
• No ammonia
• No aerosol propellants

Safer for your environment:
• Super-concentrated to reduce waste
• No fillers
• No phosphates

just to name a few, and they're CHEAPER too! My husband and I were worried that they wouldn't smell good, like other "green" products we've used, but these smelled GREAT! We've been VERY happy with the products as well as the service. Let me know if you'd like more info, or check out www.switchingstores.com/joshanderika.


----------



## hollycat (Aug 13, 2008)

LOVE the smell of meyers. there are so many different scents and i love them all. i do have an automatic dishwasher, tho, and i find their automatic dishwasher stuff doesnt really work, tho their regular dishwashing stuff is great. h


----------



## LeahBoo (Feb 5, 2006)

I have about 20 8 oz bottles of mrs. meyers, grocery outlet had them for 99cents. I used lavender and lemon for most things, lemon is still okay, but I've gotten really sick of the lavender. I've switched to geranium for now.

I use it for everything, it's even my laundry soap. When I run out, I'm not gonna have any problem paying full price.

Dawn


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I use the 7th gen dish soap and think it works great. Also love that it DOESN'T smell, but I don't really like many smelly things.


----------

